# EBBT Ostbelgien



## rpo35 (3. April 2004)

Nabend zusammen,

in der ostbelgischen EBBT-Serie (East Belgium Bike Trophy) findet am Ostermontag das erste CC-Rennen statt ! 45km, 2 Runden...

Wenn's Wetter einigermaßen ok ist, werde ich da mit einem Bekannten starten. Wenn noch jemand Lust hat, bitte melden !
Zum Veranstalter geht's hier 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## reigi (9. April 2004)

ich hatte vor kurzem mal die Macher der EBBT angemailt, ob sie die Infos nicht auch in Deutsch verfügbar machen können. Gerade erhielt ich folgende Antwort:

Hallo, 

Ich freue mich zu sagen, dass die Seiten von Pont, Waimes und Ardennes
Trophy sind jetzt in Deutsch und Niederländisch übersetzt.

Viele Grüsse,

Caroline

------------------------------------------------------------------------

ChronoRace  Electronic Timing
Tel : + 32 475 298 211
Email : [email protected]
Web: http://www.chronorace.be


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (9. April 2004)

@reigi: Fährst du am Montag auch in Grand Halleux ?

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Sehe gerade, daß es für Grand Halleux auch Info's in deutsch gibt !


----------



## reigi (10. April 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @reigi: Fährst du am Montag auch in Grand Halleux ?



@ Ralph
Nein, ich werde morgen in Olne an den Start gehen.
Du fährst Grand Halleux?


----------



## rpo35 (10. April 2004)

reigi schrieb:
			
		

> ...Du fährst Grand Halleux?



Ja, wenn's trocken bleibt wird das der erste Test..


----------



## reigi (10. April 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, wenn's trocken bleibt wird das der erste Test..



soll es ja wohl. Dann viel Erfolg. Du wirst sicher danach berichten.


----------



## pratt (13. April 2004)

Einen kurzen Bericht von Grand Halleux findet Ihr auf unserer Homepage unter 
www.pratt.be.tt


----------



## rpo35 (13. April 2004)

Mahlzeit,

jo, das Rennen war nicht übel...wenn ich's schaffe, gibt's heute abend nen kleinen Bericht auf meiner Heimseite...

@Mio: Mein Tacho ging; kannst gerne meine Grafik verwenden:






Hier gibt's das Ding in groß.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## pratt (13. April 2004)

Danke Ralph, das ist sehr nett, dass Du uns Deine Grafik zur Verfügung stellst.


----------



## Sunshinebiker (13. April 2004)

@ Ralph

war ein tolles Rennen, du und Boris haben aber auch einen guten Tritt, bin in der 2 Runde an euch rangefahren ( Com.net Trikot). Fahrt ihr auch die anderen Rennen in der EBBT Serie?

Gruß Martin


----------



## rpo35 (13. April 2004)

Sunshinebiker schrieb:
			
		

> @ Ralph
> 
> war ein tolles Rennen, du und Boris haben aber auch einen guten Tritt, bin in der 2 Runde an euch rangefahren ( Com.net Trikot). Fahrt ihr auch die anderen Rennen in der EBBT Serie?
> 
> Gruß Martin



Hallo Martin,

hmm...um ehrlich zu sein; jetzt müstest du mir ein Bild schicken, das Com.net Trikot sagt mir jetzt erstmal nix. In der 2. Runde hab ich ein bischen zurückgenommen. In den Anstiegen war ich topfit, hatte aber später in den etwas glitschigen Passagen mit meinen Reifen große Nachteile.
Achso, noch was: Wir fahren sicher nicht alle EBBT-Rennen mit, aber eins auf jeden Fall noch: Pfingstmontag La Reid !!

@Mio: Keine Ursache !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (14. April 2004)

Nabend zusammen,

einen kurzen Bericht und die Ergebnisse findet ihr hier: http://www.ralph-patzel.de/mtb/results_2004.htm

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## redrace (20. April 2004)

HUHU

Fährt einer von Euch am Sonntag in Pont- Ligneuville??


----------



## Sunshinebiker (21. April 2004)

@ redrace
hallo mike ich fahre dahin, nach pont-ligneuville, brauche nur eine mitfahrgelegenheit, sonst müsste ich mit dem bike dahin, melde dich mal  

gruss martin


----------



## redrace (22. April 2004)

Sunshinebiker schrieb:
			
		

> @ redrace
> hallo mike ich fahre dahin, nach pont-ligneuville, brauche nur eine mitfahrgelegenheit, sonst müsste ich mit dem bike dahin, melde dich mal
> 
> gruss martin




HUHU

Hat sich erledigt!! Ich hab mich für schotten  überreden lassen!!


----------



## rpo35 (22. April 2004)

Sunshinebiker schrieb:
			
		

> @ redrace
> hallo mike ich fahre dahin, nach pont-ligneuville, brauche nur eine mitfahrgelegenheit, sonst müsste ich mit dem bike dahin, melde dich mal
> 
> gruss martin



Hi Martin,

hätte dich gerne mitgenommen; werde dort aber nicht starten. Das ist ein absolutes Schei....Rennen ! War letztes Jahr da und bestimmt nict wieder.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Garvin (16. Mai 2004)

Juhu,

Ich habe mich gerade für das Rennen in La Raid angemeldet und daraufhin ein paar Bankdaten bekommen, mit denen ich recht wenig anfangen kann:

Numéro de compte: 068-2291119-06
Numéro IBAN: BE85 0682 2911 1906
Code Swift / BIC: GKCCBEBB
Coordonnées de la banque: DEXIA, Place du Perron, THEUX

Also das erste ist ja wohl die Kontonummer, aber was ist mit der BLZ? Oder funktioniert das gar nicht mit einer "normalen" Überweisung?

Kennt übrigens jemand die Strecke von "Waimes" am kommenden Donnerstag? Der Spass soll nur 6 Euro kosten - da koennte sich so mancher deutscher Veranstalter (z.B. Sog-Sport) was von abschneiden...

Ciao,
Garvin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (16. Mai 2004)

Garvin schrieb:
			
		

> ...Also das erste ist ja wohl die Kontonummer, aber was ist mit der BLZ? Oder funktioniert das gar nicht mit einer "normalen" Überweisung?
> ...



Mußt ne EU Standardüberweisung machen...geht online bei jeder ordentlichen Bank. Du brauchst dafür nur die IBAN und den BIC.

Wenn's online nicht geht, lauf mit den beiden Daten zur Bank.

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: In Waimes bin ich noch nicht gefahren !


----------



## rpo35 (19. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

für alle, die sich am Grenzübergang Lichtenbusch treffen wollen:
(7:15 Uhr sollte früh genug sein)
bitte hier eintragen...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Garvin (21. Mai 2004)

Juhu,

Gestern bin ich bei "Les Cimes des Waimes" gestart (65km 1450hm) und muss sagen, das war der absolute Wahnsinn!!! So eine tolle Strecke habe ich noch nie gesehen -  da kommen die Marathons im Sauerland und in der Eifel nicht ansatzweise dran. Es kam mir vor wie eine 65km Cross Country Strecke, mit jede Menge schwieriger Single-trails, bei denen Konzenztation gefragt war, wenn man nicht z.B. einen Abhang runterkullern wollte  Mit dabei war alles, was das Herz begehrt: Bachdurchfahrten (ca. 5), Fahrten über schmale Holzstege, Anstiege für die man das kleine Blatt brauchte, ohne Ende Wurzel-trails, traumhafte Schluchten usw. Einfach eine perfekte Strecke!!! Und das ganze für 6 Euro inkl. 3 Verflegungszonen. Ich glaube, ich fahre nur noch in Belgien  Ein Wehrmutstropfen war allerdings, dass ich meinen Fahrradcomputer verloren habe. Als ich das merkte bin ich erstmal umgedreht und habe die vorherigen Bachdurchfahren durchsucht (waren ziemlich felsig). Da war das Rennen für mich natürlich gelaufen. Habe mir danach auch richtige Pausen an den Verpflegungsstellen gegönnt und dort kräftig zugeschlagen  Wenn das in Belgien immer so genial ist, fahre ich nur noch dort 

Ciao,
Garvin


----------



## rpo35 (22. Mai 2004)

Garvin schrieb:
			
		

> Juhu,
> 
> Gestern bin ich bei "Les Cimes des Waimes" gestart (65km 1450hm) und muss sagen, das war der absolute Wahnsinn!!!...



...und das ist in Ostbelgien nicht die Ausnahme, sondern die Regel !  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (28. Mai 2004)

Tach zusammen,

Neuigkeiten zu Pfingstmontag, La Reid...
Plötzlich sind wir schon bei 2400hm...   

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Garvin (30. Mai 2004)

Äääähhhhhhmmm..., welche Autobahnausfahrt muss man denn da nehmen ??? Der map24 streikt gerade und die anderen Routenplaner schicken mich nach "Ranst" bei Antwerpen - das kanns ja wohl nicht sein...

Ciao,
Garvin


----------



## Garvin (30. Mai 2004)

hat sich erledigt, bin bei michelin endlich fündig geworden...


----------



## rpo35 (30. Mai 2004)

Garvin schrieb:
			
		

> Äääähhhhhhmmm..., welche Autobahnausfahrt muss man denn da nehmen ??? Der map24 streikt gerade und die anderen Routenplaner schicken mich nach "Ranst" bei Antwerpen - das kanns ja wohl nicht sein...
> 
> Ciao,
> Garvin



Am besten fährst Du die A44 runter. Die letzte Abfahrt for dem Grenzübergang heisst Aachen/Lichtenbusch. (Nicht abfahren !!)...Kurz dahinter kommt der Grenzübergang; also rechts abfahren aber dann sofort wieder links halten. Da stehen wir um 7:15 Uhr für 5-max. 10 Minuten !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Garvin (30. Mai 2004)

Hi Ralph,

Danke für das Angebot, aber das ist mir doch ein bisschen zu früh. Die Startnummer ist schon am Rad und bezahlt habe ich auch schon - da reicht es, wenn ich kurz vor 8 hier losfahre...

Ciao,
Garvin


----------



## rpo35 (30. Mai 2004)

Garvin schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Ralph,
> 
> Danke für das Angebot, aber das ist mir doch ein bisschen zu früh. Die Startnummer ist schon am Rad und bezahlt habe ich auch schon - da reicht es, wenn ich kurz vor 8 hier losfahre...
> 
> ...



Bezahlt hab ich auch...aber die Nummer hab ich nicht. Konnte man sich die zuschicken lassen ?...Könnt ich nur französisch...sprechen...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garvin (30. Mai 2004)

Keine Sorge, Du hast nichts falsch verstanden - ich habe die Nummer beim letzen Rennen in Waimes mitgenommen 

Ciao,
Garvin


----------



## rpo35 (31. Mai 2004)

Nabend zusammen,

na, alle Finisher wieder gut Zuhause angekommen ? War ja eine recht haarige Situation da zum Schluß auf der AB. Bin übrigens nur an Dir vorbei Holger, weil mir der Kleine grüne hinter mir sonst eine gegeben hätte...*g*.

Hier liegen die paar Bilder, die ich vor und nach dem Rennen gemacht habe. Wenn die Ergebnisse online sind, melde ich mich nochmal.
@Dirk: Ich wäre so gerne einen 20er Schnitt gefahren; vielleicht beim nächsten mal...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Dirk S. (31. Mai 2004)

@Dirk: Ich wäre so gerne einen 20er Schnitt gefahren; vielleicht beim nächsten mal...  

Hallo Ralph mit dem 20er Schnitt hat echt nicht hingehauen. Meinen Schnitt
verrate ich besser nicht. Wollte meinem Compi erst nicht trauen.... 
 

Dafür war meine max Km/h größer!!  
Jetzt erhole ich mich von meinem guten Schnitt bei dem einen oder anderen
 

War echt geil Heute.


----------



## rpo35 (31. Mai 2004)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> ...Dafür war meine max Km/h größer!! ...



Also mein Compi zeigt auch 63 und noch was an...scheinbar geht bei der Übertragung zum Pc da was schief.
Ein Bierchen trinke ich jetzt auch.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Garvin (31. Mai 2004)

Juhu,

Hat einen riesen Spass gemacht! Bin zum Glück vom Plattenpech verschont geblieben, im Gegensatz zu den mind. 100 Leuten, die ich flickend am Wegesrand hab stehen sehen - zum Teil standen da gleich 10 Leute auf einmal nach einer Abfahrt... Am besten fande ich aber den Polizisten, der gegen 9.20 die Strasse vom Ort zu der Schule(?) hoch, wo es die Startunterlagen gegeben hat, mit Flatterband abgesperret hat. Der wollte mich tatsächlich nicht vorbeilassen (und die anderen biker auch nicht), obwohl ich nur mit dem Rad zu meinem Auto fahren wollte - rotfl!  Den hat aber wohl keiner für voll genommen....

Ciao,
Garvin


----------



## XCRacer (31. Mai 2004)

Früh aufstehen mußte, wer sich zum Start zur 15.Ardennen-Trophy im belgischen Theux/La Reid entschieden hat. Sieben Wehebachtalsperrenbiker hatten sich neben geschätzten 800 Gleichgesinnten zur Teilnahme am wohl schwersten Mountainbike-Rennen in Ostbelgien bereit erklärt.

Während Dirk, Georg, Ralph, Holger und René die 80km Runde bezwangen, beließen es Geburtstagskind Sandra und Marco bei der 55er Runde.
















Das Rennen aus meiner Sicht:
_"Die Anfangsphase bestand in erster Linie aus Anstellen und Warten. Nachdem sich die Biker allmählich auf dem anspruchsvollen Kurs verteilten, konnte ich endlich mein Tempo fahren. Bis zu meinem doppelten Plattfuss war ich dem 20er Schnitt noch ganz nahe (siehe mein Profil) 

Doch dann... BAMM, BAMM! Vorne und hinten platt. Nach diversen Problemen beim Flicken und Pumpen, ging es nach mehr als 30-minütiger Standzeit weiter. Danke an dem unbekannten Holländer, der mir einen Schlauch schenkte und es mir somit ermöglichte das Ziel zu sehen. Ebenso Danke an Ralph, der mir für den Fall der Fälle einen Schlauch mit auf die Reise gab.

Apropos Reise! Der belgische Reisfladen bei den vier Verpflegungspunkten war der Knaller! Lecker,Lecker!

Nach meinem "Zwischenfall" war bei mir etwas der Biss raus. Ich fuhr eine Weile mit Ralph gemeinsam, bis mich in einem langen Anstieg der Hafer stach und ich mich wieder in Renntempo vorwärts bewegte.

Mit meiner Zielzeit von 5:05h war ich nicht ganz zufrieden. Immerhin hätte ich ohne Panne für die 83km und 2050Hm 4:25h gebraucht und hätte damit mein Ziel, unter die ersten 200 zu kommen, wohl erfüllt.

Trotz all dem eine Top Veranstaltung! 15Euro Startgeld inklusive Finisher T-Shirt. Strecke vom feinsten und konditionell sowie fahrtechnisch sehr anspruchsvoll."_















Fetten Respekt an den Singlespeeder, der mit seinem Retro-Bike die 80km Runde im guten Mittelfeld beendete 

Hier gibt es Bilder von mir und von Ralph .

Ergebnisse findet ihr bald unter www.chronorace.be


----------



## Dirk S. (1. Juni 2004)

Fetten Respekt an den Singlespeeder, der mit seinem Retro-Bike die 80km Runde im guten Mittelfeld beendete 

Hallo Rene,
dein Bericht ist super! Danke!  
Der Singlespeeder war echt der Hammer. Da kann man mal sehen,
was wir für schlappe Sä.... sind! 
Mit dem Teil wäre ich nicht so weit gekommen.


----------



## Happy_User (1. Juni 2004)

Moin Jungs,

 die ergebnisse sind online. Ich habe immerhin noch 100 Punkte bekommen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Nach der feinen Strecke kann ich mich schon ärgern, dass ich am 20igsten nach Kirchzarten fahre. Das Event in Malmedi dürfte bestimmt auch wieder ein Bringer sein.

 Übrigens Stau: Da gab es mal eine Gesetzesänderungen, dass ein Reisverschlußverfahren angewendet werden *muß*, wenn von 2 auf eine Spur gegangen wird. In der Form, dass alle auf der linken Spur bis zum Ende fahren und dann auf die rechte Spur wechseln. 
 Ich halte uns einmal zu gute, dass wir uns halt nicht verlieren wollten. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, werde jetzt einmal die Berichte lesen und Fotos schmökern.

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## rpo35 (1. Juni 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> ... Übrigens Stau: Da gab es mal eine Gesetzesänderungen, dass ein Reisverschlußverfahren angewendet werden *muß*, wenn von 2 auf eine Spur gegangen wird. In der Form, dass alle auf der linken Spur bis zum Ende fahren und dann auf die rechte Spur wechseln.
> Ich halte uns einmal zu gute, dass wir uns halt nicht verlieren wollten.
> 
> 
> ...



Frag mal die Belgier, ob die das Gesetz kennen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (1. Juni 2004)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> Fetten Respekt an den Singlespeeder, der mit seinem Retro-Bike die 80km Runde im guten Mittelfeld beendete
> 
> Hallo Rene,
> dein Bericht ist super! Danke!
> ...


 Jo, und schau Dir bitte einmal seine Oberschenkel an. Damit kommen Andere nicht einmal bis zum Einkaufen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ciclo:
 Wie der die Geschwindigkeit abspeichert, weiß ich auch nicht. Ich hatte bei mir auf dem Display eine 63 gesehen. Übertragen hat er mir nur eine 51. Vielleicht macht der das auch wie meine Polaruhr, dass er Messpunkte unterdrückt, je länger die Fahrt dauert, um den Datensatz noch im Speicher halten zu können. Denn wegschreiben, in den nicht flüchtigen Speicher, tut er diesen erst, wenn die Aufzeichnung beendet wird. 

 Bin selber zum Glück ohne Panne durch gekommen. Laut Ciclo 5:31 Brutto und 5:13 netto. Kann René verstehen, dass da nach der Panne der Saft raus war. Mich haben schon die Standzeiten im Trail vor der ersten Verpflegung generft. Endlich etwas Rhytmus gefunden und dann wie auf der Autobahn. STAU
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aber klasse war das trotzdem. Schöne Landschaft, auch wenn ich dieses Mal wenig gesehen habe, wenig Schotter in den Abfahrten und fast endlose Anstiege. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gefehlt hat nur der Kaffee zum Reisfladen, dann hätte ich mich aber auch an der 3.ten Verpflegung hingesetzt und wäre da geblieben. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Belag für Reisfladen:*

½ l Milch mit einer Prise Salz zum Kochen                bringen.

8 EL Reis einstreuen, ca. 20 min kochen bis der                Reis weich ist. Topf vom Herd ziehen.

40g Butter, 4 EL Zucker und 3 Eigelb unterrühren.                Die Reismasse abkühlen lassen.

3 Eiweiß zu Eischnee schlagen und unter die                abgekühlte Reismasse ziehen.

Hefeteig ca. 2 cm dick ausrollen und auf ein eingefettetes                Tortenblech geben. 

Teig noch 10 min gehen lassen.

Reismasse auf den Boden verteilen, und mit verquirltem                Eigelb bestreichen.

E-Herd auf 150 Grad vorheizen.
               Tortenblech auf der mittleren Schiene ca. 40 Minuten backen.


 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## Dirk S. (1. Juni 2004)

Ciclo:
Wie der die Geschwindigkeit abspeichert, weiß ich auch nicht. Ich hatte bei mir auf dem Display eine 63 gesehen. Übertragen hat er mir nur eine 51. Vielleicht macht der das auch wie meine Polaruhr, dass er Messpunkte unterdrückt, je länger die Fahrt dauert, um den Datensatz noch im Speicher halten zu können. Denn wegschreiben, in den nicht flüchtigen Speicher, tut er diesen erst, wenn die Aufzeichnung beendet wird. 


Der Ciclo speichert den Wert alle 30 sec. Wenn du nicht genau zu diesem 
Zeitpunkt den max Wert hast, dann dumm gelaufen.

Der Singelspeeder war bestimmt mit den Reisfladen gedopt.


----------



## XCRacer (1. Juni 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> *Belag für Reisfladen:*



Echten belgischen Reisfladen bekommst du nur in Belgien. Ich habe schon welchen bei uns gekauft, der hat anders geschmeckt. Nichtmal in Aachen (grenznähe) bekommen die den so hin.

...liegt bestimmt an geheimen Zutaten => Reisfladen => Fladen => belgische Kühe ...


----------



## XCRacer (1. Juni 2004)

Holger:
Vergiss nicht, dich zwecks Ranking IBC DIMB RACING TEAM dich hier  einzutragen !


----------



## Happy_User (1. Juni 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Holger:
> Vergiss nicht, dich zwecks Ranking IBC DIMB RACING TEAM dich hier  einzutragen !


 Danke René,

 da muss ich auch noch Offenburg nachtragen. 

 Das der Reisfladen in Belgien besser schmeckt ist eh klar. Halt nur eine Kopie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hilft aber, die Zeit bis zum nächsten Event zu überbrücken. Vielleicht einmal dem nächst einen WBTS Fladen kreieren.  So mit einem Loch in der Mitte, für Kölsch oder Kaffeeglas.


----------



## RS-Hunter (1. Juni 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hoffe ihr habt auch alle diese Nacht so schön fest geschlaffen wie ich? 
Heute morgen etwas die Beine schwer, aber mittlerweile geht's wieder.

Habe mittlerweile die Zeiten verglichen und zolle allen meinen Respekt. Gute Leistung. Bemerkenswert finde ich bei mir die Steigerung der Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit vom letzten Abschnitt, habe nochmal ordentlich den Druck erhöht und konnte mich somit von Dirk absetzten   

Alles in allem eine schöne Veranstaltung, besonders vor dem Hintergrund, dass das Wetter so gut mitgespielt hat. Als wir in Dürwiß waren hatte ich schon die Befürchtung meine Garage wäre von den Regenmassen, die kurz vorher runtergekommen waren, überflutet worden.   Aber hat nochmals gutgegangen.

auf zum nächsten Marathon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (1. Juni 2004)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> ...Habe mittlerweile die Zeiten verglichen und zolle allen meinen Respekt. Gute Leistung...



Mahlzeit,

ich bin der Meinung, daß man vor ALLEN Finishern großen Respekt haben muß !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (1. Juni 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit,
> 
> ich bin der Meinung, daß man vor ALLEN Finishern großen Respekt haben muß !
> 
> ...


 Stimmt. Schön wäre eigentlich einmal zu sehen, wie viele gestartet sind. Das dürften nämlich mehr als die sein, die das Ziel erreicht haben. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Somit liegen wir dann bestimmt alle im ersten Zehntel.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 @rs-hunter: also für den nächsten Marathon in der Nähe biete ich den Erbeskopf an.  Da bin ich schon gelistet. Noch ist das Feld der Starter für die lange Distanz sehr übersichtlich. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## XCRacer (1. Juni 2004)

Auf der ebbt-Seite gibt es weitere Fotos !

Habe aber beim Überfliegen der Thumbnails niemanden von uns entdeckt


----------



## redrace (1. Juni 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit,
> 
> ich bin der Meinung, daß man vor ALLEN Finishern großen Respekt haben muß !
> 
> ...



HUHU

Eben!! Und für die, die der Meinung sind sie oder andere waren zu langsam nur diesen Spruch:

Was man(n) nicht langsam kann, kann man(n) auch nicht schnell machen!!    In allen Dingen!!!


----------



## rpo35 (2. Juni 2004)

Moin moin,

nachdem ich nun reichlich in der Ergebnisliste herumgestöbert habe und diese ein wenig mit der des Vorjahres verglichen habe, hier noch ein paar Infos:
2003: 610 Einschreibungen, 519 in der Wertung...
2004: 770 Einschreibungen, 766 in der Wertung !!

Zwei weitere Firebiker habe ich noch in der Wertung entdeckt:
Christian Miessen, Rang 71, 4:03:40 (gemeldet unter Eifelbiker   )
Henning Keutgen, Rang 279, 4:41:38

Zum Renntag aus meiner Sicht:
_Ausgerechnet vor diesem mörderischen Rennen in den belgischen Ardennen musste es nach tagelangem Sonnenschein die ganze Nacht regnen. Am Morgen, kurz nach der Abfahrt Richtung La Reid, wurde es allmählich immer freundlicher und während dem gesamten Rennen war das Wetter eigentlich perfekt. Die Strecke hatte durch den nächtlichen Regen zum Glück nicht sehr gelitten. Um 9:30 bin ich, wie sich später herausstellte etwas zu spät, Richtung  Startaufstellung gerollt. Die Folge: Ich stand mitten in der Meute der ca. 1000 Starter, von welchen etwa 780 Fahrer die 80km unter die Stollen nahmen. Es gab bis zum Abzweig auf die große Runde etwa drei Staus, bei denen ich mindestens 15-20 Minuten verloren habe. Da ich trotzdem fast eine Stunde schneller war als im letzten Jahr, bin ich mit dem Ergebnis im Mittelfeld sehr zufrieden !_

Na dann bis zum nächsten Jahr in La Reid mit ca. 900 Startern für die 80km...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## marco w. (2. Juni 2004)

Hallo an Alle,

zuerst einmal ein großes "Dankeschön" an Ralph, war wirklich ein super Tipp in La Reid zu starten; macht Lust auf mehr ..., 
so werden bei der 80km-Runde im nächsten Jahr auf jeden Fall ca. 901 Biker an den Start gehen   
Jetzt weiß ich aber auch, was auf den leeren Tellern an den Verpflegungsstationen gewesen sein muss: Reisfladen. Da muss ich wohl im nächsten Jahr versuchen etwas schneller zu sein bzw. den kurzfristige eingewanderten Bikern (ja Ihr seid gemeint) Reisfladenessverbot erteilen !!!

Bezüglich der Verkehrsregeln:
Hatte ja schon eine schlechtes Gewissen, als wir an Euch vorbeigefahren sind, aber nun bin ich ja rehabilitiert   

Dann also bis Nutscheid
Gruß

Marco


----------



## Happy_User (2. Juni 2004)

Moin,

 leere Teller??? Würde sagen, Du warst zu schnell. Die hatten noch nicht gedeckt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ich kam ja nach Dir durchs Ziel und auch an die Verpflegung 3 - 4 und die Tische haben sich gebogen. 
 Ich stelle mir nur die Frage: Nächstes Jahr Kaffeeklatsch oder kämpfen? Oder ich nehme Tupper mit und bunker für den Zieleinlauf ein paar Fladen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 Die Startaufstellung kann man dank Championchip relativ entspannt sehen. Man sollte nur wissen, dass nach dem "Einrollen" und dem ersten Flaschenhals (270° Kurve) erst der Start kommt. Ich habe hier auch etwas am Veranstalter gezweifelt. 
 Ansonsten bin ich für mich mit dem Rennen sehr zufrieden. Wollte das ja eigentlich etwas entspannter fahren, hat aber nicht ganz geklappt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ich lass mich dann halt doch von der Masse mitreissen. Keine Panne, explodierte Beine, was will man mehr?

 Vielleicht sollten wir nächstes Jahr mal einen eigenen Fotografen mitnehmen. Da waren so viele schöne Trails von denen es leider keine Bilder gibt, so dass jeder denkt: Ardennen Trophy? Das ist doch nur WAB. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bis später
 Holger


----------



## RS-Hunter (3. Juni 2004)

Na sowas,

bin ich doch von Dienstag auf Mittwoch um zwei Plätze nach hinten gerutscht, aber letztes Drittel bleibt letztes Drittel.  

Cu


----------



## rpo35 (3. Juni 2004)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Na sowas,
> 
> bin ich doch von Dienstag auf Mittwoch um zwei Plätze nach hinten gerutscht, aber letztes Drittel bleibt letztes Drittel.
> 
> Cu



Tja, Chronorace bringt zwar die Ergebnisse turboschnell; kleine Korrekturen gibt's aber fast nach jeder Veranstaltung. Bei über ca.1200 Startern habe ich allerdings Verständnis dafür.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------

